# Mahlkonig Vario Special Forum Price.........



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special Forum Price for Mahlkonig Vario

£290 + VAT

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20Vario

Great grinder at great price!!


----------

